# Kurioses Problem mit After Effects



## The-God (29. Februar 2004)

Hi,

Also ich starte heute After Effects und plötzlich ist mein ae in English. Ich hab keine Ahnung wie so etwas passieren konnte. Weiß jemand Rat mal abgesehen von einer Neuinstallation.

Gruß


----------



## goela (1. März 2004)

Frage ist natürlich welche Version? Hast Du irgendetwas installiert?


----------



## ODB (1. März 2004)

Mein prob ist, das die 16:9 Balken an der Seite und nich ob und unten, weiss auch nich was da falsch ist. Irgendwie komisch


----------



## The-God (2. März 2004)

Ne goela hab gar nichts gemacht war auf einmal in English alles. Ich benutze Version 6. Ich finds nur komisch weil man die Sprache von ae ja gleich am Anfang auswählen muss soviel ich weiß kann man Sie im nachhinein gar nicht mehr ändern.

Gruß


----------



## Chrisu (3. März 2004)

Doch kann man ändern. Zumindest bei AFX 6 sollte das möglich sein. Zumindest wenn man die englische Version hat, ist auch noch die deutsche, französische und japanische Version dabei.
Und da gibts zwei Möglichkeiten:
1.) du startest dein AFX von der Kommandozeile mit
      AfterFX.exe -L [Sprache]
      [Sprache] = DE, EN, FR, JP

2.) im AfterFX-Verzeichnis gibt es ein weiteres Verzeichnis "Languages" wo Verknüpfungen mit den einzelnen Sprachen vorhanden sind. Und dann einfach Doppelklick darauf, dann öffnet sich AFX in der jeweiligen Sprache.

Zumindest funktioniert das bei uns an der FH so. Und dort ist das Programm auf ca. 20 PCs installiert.

So long,
Chrisu ;-)


----------



## The-God (3. März 2004)

Hat geklappt ich danke dir !


----------



## The-God (6. März 2004)

Was lernst du denn an der FH das ihr da alle After Effects installiert habt, Mediendesigner ? würd mich mal interessieren da ich bald auch studieren will.


----------



## Chrisu (8. März 2004)

Auch wenn es etwas OffTopic ist:

also ich besuche die FH in Kiel und studiere Multimedia Production. Und das Studium besteht aus zwei Teilen: erstens aus Designgrundlagen (Print, Web und Multimedia) und dann noch der wirtschaftlichen Seite (wie BWL, Konzeption, ...)
Wenn man Grafiker werden will, dann ist man bei uns sicher falsch ... willst du aber mehr in den Bereich der Konzeption, also Erstellen von Entwürfen und leiten von Teams, dann kann ich die FH in Kiel nur empfehlen.
Das schöne bei uns ist, dass der Studiengang relativ klein ist (ca. 120 aktive Studenten in allen Semestern) und man somit fast alle persönlich kennt und auch viel gemeinsam unternimmt (z.B. Partys usw.).
Ein weiterer Vorteil: wir haben nur 3 festangestellte Professoren und der Rest sind Gastdozenten aus der Wirtschaft. Und wir machen oft interessante Projekte, die in Zusammenarbeit mit der Wirtschaft entstehen und somit auch einen großen Lerneffekt haben, da das auch sinnvolle Projekte sind. Um jetzt mal nur kurz zwei aufzuzählen:
in Kiel gibt es jedes Jahr die Kieler Woche (für alle die es nicht kennen, das ist eine Segelveranstaltung mit einem riesigen Rahmenprogramm) und unser Studiengang ist offiziell von der Stadt Kiel beauftragt die redaktionellen Beiträge für die Kieler Woche Websiete zu machen. D.h. wir organisieren im Vorfeld alles was nötig ist und bilden dann spezielle Projektteams mit Projektleitern (Text/Fotoredaktion, Videoredaktion, PR, ...) Und wärend der KiWo arbeiten dann ca. 60 Studenten daran, die wichtigsten Ereignisse redaktionell umzusetzen. Dabei haben wir die Vorgabe, dass Textbeiträge spätestens nach 12 Stunden und Videobeiträge spätestens nach 24 Stunden online sind. Macht einen Heidenspass und man lern eine Menge von der readktionellen Arbeit. Positiver Nebeneffekt: man kann bekannte Bands auch mal persönlich kennen lernen ... ich hatte letztes Jahr das Vergnügen ein Interview mit Die Happy zu machen und hatte einen netten Abend mit der Band. Und am letzten Wochenende konnte ich dann auch noch mit einem schönen Segelschiff bei der großen Windjammerparade mitfahren (normalerweise kommt man nur schwer an die beliebten Plätze ran)
Und das zweite Großprojekt, welches wir gerade erst vor einer Woche präsentiert haben, war eine visuelle Umsetzung der neunen Platte von Fury in the Slaugtherhouse. Dabei haben wir die Lieder des neuen Albums visuell für die Projektion in einer 360° Planetariumskuppel umgesetzt. War zwar richtig stressig und die Produktionszeit war fast ein halbes Jahr (mit Vorbereitung und Renderingzeit). Dabei haben wir so ziemlich alles eingesetzt was man sich nur vorstellen kann ... von 3Dsmax bis zu AfterEffects war alles dabei. 

So, jetzt aber genug geschwärmt ... also ich kann nur sagen, ich bin echt froh, diese FH gefunden zu haben. Man kann viel lernen und hat meistens sehr gute Referenzen zum Vorweisen wenn man fertig ist.
Falls jemand etwas mehr Infos haben will, kann er mir ja eine Mail schreiben.

So long,
Chrisu

PS: OffTopic Ende ;-)


----------

